# Pocket 'ole joinery?...



## woodbloke (2 Feb 2012)

I'm playing around with a Kreg K4MS kit at the moment and apart from the obvious thing of great drill 'oles on one side (and yes, they can be plugged) anyone with any feelings regarding pro's or cons? It's certainly a versatile bit of kit and nicely made - Rob


----------



## foxhunter (2 Feb 2012)

See:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/stair-spindles-and-pocket-screws-t58096.html


----------



## Digit (2 Feb 2012)

I'm currently using a home brewed jig to build kitchen cabinets, and provided I clamp the piece that's being fixed into place so that it can't slide as the screw is tightened, it's a great idea.

Roy.


----------



## Jamesc (2 Feb 2012)

I find mine great for built it cabinets around the house. I generally glue and screw, I know that endgrain doesn't glue well but it does help. I find that I can get a lot more done in a weekend using the kreg jig. I would'nt use it for everything but it has a very firm place in my arsenal.

James


----------



## John Brown (3 Feb 2012)

Digit":1lj4ln0f said:


> I'm currently using a home brewed jig to build kitchen cabinets, and provided I clamp the piece that's being fixed into place so that it can't slide as the screw is tightened, it's a great idea.
> 
> Roy.



I've used mine a fair bit(although it's not a Kreg - it's some other make from Rutlands) and I agree about the clamping. The fact that the screw is angled from the normal can result in an unwanted sideways movement as the screw is tightened. Apart from that it is a very quick and easy way to join stuff.

Here's a link:
http://www.rutlands.co.uk/workshop-...ole---jigs/DKT23/adjustable-pocket-hole-guide

I did break the drill bit a while back, and replaced it via eBay at a fraction of the Rutlands price.

Well b*gger me? I've just received an email from Rutlands with a special offer on a pocket hole kit!
They obviously don't read this forum, or they'd know I already have one!


----------



## Henning (3 Feb 2012)

I have both a Trend and a Kreg jig and find them invaluable for those quick and dirty jobs especially around the 'shop. 
I think pocket holes are great for the utility things i build and for things which wont be seen, like kitchen cabinet carcasses. Can't be beat on joinery to finished product time! 
It is of utmost importance to clamp thight, though, as mentioned. 

Pro's: 
Quick and easy joinery
Takes away the need to clamp while glue dries.

Con's: 
Ugly to look at, even if plugged holes IMHO, although contrasting plugs may look good in some applications, and user made plugs can be made to match the material better.
Clamps needed when screwing to avoid movement of piece due to angled screws.

I think the Kreg system is the best, they have made it possible to consistently get good results easy.


----------



## Digit (3 Feb 2012)

The Kreg does seem good, but for the occasional user it's pricey.

Roy.


----------



## woodbloke (5 Feb 2012)

Henning":2ehg2k0v said:


> I have both a Trend and a Kreg jig and find them invaluable for those quick and dirty jobs especially around the 'shop.
> I think pocket holes are great for the utility things i build and for things which wont be seen, like kitchen cabinet carcasses. Can't be beat on joinery to finished product time!
> It is of utmost importance to clamp thight, though, as mentioned.
> 
> ...


I've been using the Kreg K4MS system over the last couple of days and those are the conclusions I came too as well, though I was somewhat alarmed to find that the joint was flexible on the reverse (hole) side. With a little bit of flexing it was quite easy to open up the shoulder line which I found a bit disconcerting (no glue used) - Rob


----------



## Eric The Viking (5 Feb 2012)

I bought mine (Kreg) for face frames, and haven't got to use it for that yet! It has, though, been great for odd jobs, and I really like both the pilot drill and the square socketed screws - they are gripped really well when screwdriving. That said, I wouldn't risk it for anything really structural - intended for face frames, works well for that purpose, but not table legs!

Cheers,

E.

PS: I'M really glad I got the Kreg version, because of the calibrations it has for workpiece thickness, etc.


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Mar 2012)

I have the Kreg too. 

I don't think I'd use it to replace a mortice and tenon joint. If I want to step down from a M&T, I use biscuits. (Don't have a Domino). If you have a Domino, apart from quick repairs on chairs (and temporary at that) why would you need a Kreg? Are the screws any cheaper than domino biscuits? (I am told you can use ordinary screws at a push).:? 
Like the Kreg for speed though.


----------



## Shultzy (6 Mar 2012)

I have the Kreg, great piece of kit and very accurate. Haven't decided whether to use it for my kitchen cabinets or use carcass screws.


----------



## matthewwh (2 May 2012)

Funnily enough I'm going to a presentation with Craig Sommerfield (the guy who invented 'Craig's Jig' and founded Kreg) in a couple of weeks time. Should be an interesting day out.


----------



## samurai (3 May 2012)

i like jreg K4ms Jig but in japan its cost 19000 yen which is more than 235 us$ so i bought the cheapest version of kreg which cost me 3100 yen around 39us$ but it came with only drill bit and guide no face clamp.but in japan you can buy faceclamp at only 1200 yen around 15 us$ and toggle clamp you can buy around 10 us$.
well i have upload a video of my version which cost me around 4000 yen so much cheaper than K4MS kit.i have uploaded a video of my jig on youtube please have a look http://youtu.be/mWnZGq-vi74


----------



## sometimewoodworker (3 May 2012)

samurai":2amydwgh said:


> i like jreg K4ms Jig but in japan its cost 19000 yen which is more than 235 us$ so i bought the cheapest version of kreg which cost me 3100 yen around 39us$ but it came with only drill bit and guide no face clamp.but in japan you can buy faceclamp at only 1200 yen around 15 us$ and toggle clamp you can buy around 10 us$.
> well i have upload a video of my version which cost me around 4000 yen so much cheaper than K4MS kit.i have uploaded a video of my jig on youtube please have a look http://youtu.be/mWnZGq-vi74


Hi samurai

You have some interesting stuff in your video. Where did you get the handsaw guide? Do you have the Kanji for it?

If you want kit in Japan you will find it cheaper to get it sent from the UK or US than getting most of it in the shops here. Leavalley and Axminster will both ship to Japan.


----------



## samurai (3 May 2012)

well these saw guide you can buy from amazon japan just copy paste ソーガイド・エフ 30102 it will appear.the company name life from hyogo prefecture make these tools
but in uk also sold by http://www.fine-tools.com/miter-sawguide.html
and here you can see another youtube video direct from manufacture http://youtu.be/3XP8BPCcnNs


----------



## sometimewoodworker (3 May 2012)

samurai":3gisjbyj said:


> well these saw guide you can buy from amazon japan just copy paste ソーガイド・エフ 30102 it will appear.the company name life from hyogo prefecture make these tools
> but in uk also sold by http://www.fine-tools.com/miter-sawguide.html
> and here you can see another youtube video direct from manufacture http://youtu.be/3XP8BPCcnNs


Thanks I've just bought it from amazon Japan for ¥2,900

Got to love 1click shopping


----------



## samurai (3 May 2012)

sometimewoodworker":zqr3c1ce said:


> samurai":zqr3c1ce said:
> 
> 
> > well these saw guide you can buy from amazon japan just copy paste ソーガイド・エフ 30102 it will appear.the company name life from hyogo prefecture make these tools
> ...


great!!! btw where do you located in japan? maybe we can catch up somewhere in the future


----------



## sometimewoodworker (3 May 2012)

samurai":bpccqm6m said:


> great!!! btw where do you located in japan? maybe we can catch up somewhere in the future


Tokyo. Though I'm working 6 days a week at the moment, but if you get up here on a Sunday we could meet. But this should go to PM's I think.


----------

